# Illusion C8 new in box



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Illusion-Audio-Carbon-C8-Component-Set-/192744257393
Will take 550 from a diy member thru paypal. Check my ebay feedback. Also have bunch of other stuff including SI BM mkii set new in box, and a 300/2 NIB


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Smoking hot deal. Someone will be happy.


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

ordered Blam 8" components already.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

pm'ed


----------



## CarGuru (Apr 7, 2012)

available?


----------

